# Off Topic > Hello..Introduce yourself >  >  Joe Saucedo Jr Joins Awesome Forum "Excel Forum" 1/23/2016

## JsaucedoJr1962

Hello to ALL ! ; New to coding. 

I may query from time to time.

Thank you for Forum.

JoeJr

----------


## arlu1201

Hello JsaucedoJr1962, 

Welcome to Excelforum. Be a part of large Excel community. Enjoy Learning.

----------

